# I jumped out of my comfort zone for Thanksgiving



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

I met my in-laws for the first time!! My sister asked me if I wanted to visit and I was on the computer doing my usual s***, and I just said "Fuck it" and decided to go. Normally, I would just stay at home, but I'm trying to take any chance I can to do something new.

Very scary at first and I was real insecure of what they would think of me, I DID get anxious, one time to the point of saying "I'm getting nervous!" and everyone heard lol. In family gatherings I'm normally the type to just sit outside, but I actually just stayed in the house and watched TV with 20+ people I've never met before lol. I'm quiet, but I talked some. I only drunk one beer, but I didn't even finish it.

I'm glad I went, I met some nice people who made me feel at home. Over time I've realized if your insecure about what people think of you, 99% of the time, they're minding there own damn business. You're not that important.


----------



## mckenzie (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice post. I liked that last part. I remember being told 'people are more worried about themselves and what you think of them', and it's true. Everyone is usually caught up in their own stuff, thoughts, feelings, they don't care about you as much as you think they do, so just enjoy yourself and do as you wish.


----------

